# Wheel truing stand wanted



## Big John (12 Jun 2009)

Anyone got a wheel truing stand they want to sell?


----------



## Shady (13 Jun 2009)

They tend to be a tad expensive so you will be lucky to get one for cheap.

Some people tend to just turn the bike upside down and attach zip ties to each side of the front forks to act as indicators so you can see the wheel rim movement and then adjust as necessary. Same idea for the rear wheel.

If you are a dab hand at diy you can make a decent truing stand from plywood/mdf and a dishing gauge from cardboard. 

I have the ebook from Roger Musson which is all about wheelbuilding and gives plans for a truing stand and dishing gauge.

http://www.wheelpro.co.uk/wheelbuilding/book.php

Up to you if you plan on building wheels or just want to true up your wheels from time to time.

Shady


----------



## fenman (18 Jun 2009)

hi, have one wheel truing stand yours if you want it , i got from a local blacksmith in ayrshire about 40 yrs ago it is solid cast iron more of a bike shop item , can be fixed to bench or its on wieght holds it steady did not cost me so you can have at the same , i am in cambridgeshire let me know ifyou do want it and we can arrange some way of meeting halfway to sort it out


----------



## Gerry Attrick (18 Jun 2009)

Cycle Promotions were selling the Tacx stand for around £40 a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Robert Chatwin (6 Oct 2009)

*park wheel truing jig (home use)*



Big John said:


> Anyone got a wheel truing stand they want to sell?



Yes I have one. Park home use complete with dishing gauge. If interested I will send you photo. Please note;only used three times.


----------

